# Price drop and major update on both Affinity apps



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Designer and Photo have both received big overnight refreshes. Here is the list for photo:

Panorama photo stitching 
Full El Capitan support 
Live stacks 
Haze Removal filter 
New alpha selections 
Perspective live filter 
Canvas rotation 
Full DCI-P3 panel support 
Trim, bleed and crop marks 
Saveable views 
PDF/X support 
Pantone® support 
Customizable shortcuts 
Split-toning adjustment 
New languages 
Contrast Negate blend mode 
Choice of RAW processing engines 
SIX extensions for Apple Photos

The price has dropped from GBP40 to GBP30, for each app, with unlimited upgrades and no sub. making it even more of a steal.

What I'm waiting for is the In Design replacement but I'm told that's still almost a year away. Meanwhile, I have switched all my quick vector/image editing to Designer. A real pleasure to use. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Here's the link to the affinity web site

https://affinity.serif.com/en-us/

Available in the App Store for $45.99 CDN. At this price I think I'm going to give it a spin and see how it compares to Photoshop


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Kami said:


> Here's the link to the affinity web site
> 
> https://affinity.serif.com/en-us/
> 
> Available in the App Store for $45.99 CDN. At this price I think I'm going to give it a spin and see how it compares to Photoshop


I haven't played with the Photo app yet, but the Designer app is a pleasure to use. Only drawback is that it is short of a proper user's guide so you have to rely on their web site to discover more advanced functions, but it's reasonably intuitive for Adobe users.


----------

